# Makeup essential for showing??



## Farmgirl16 (Sep 25, 2016)

I have stumbled across many articles on how to do makeup for horse shows. I have never shown, but in the future may wish to participate in some, like gymkhana, possibly reining if I learn enough, most western events save for maybe western pleasure and dressage.

Is it mandatory to wear makeup for shows like this?? I totally understand the horse looking good, but never thought the rider would need makeup on top of the eye catching attire.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I hardly ever wear make up, EXCEPT at a horse show. However, I also don't put it on with a trowel, even when showing.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

It's about presentation. You can get super technical into it and there are guides and articles on it, more so for things like HUS and WP I find. I just wear what I normally wear. I'm competing is hunters and Dressage, so it's about the horse anyway.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Dangerous advice ahead, watch for falling scores.

I think WP "costumes" can be and often are way, way overdone for both men and women. I'd really love to see more people just wear contemporary Western fashion and maybe a pair of fairly plain chaps. They will look like actual people who wear a Cowboy Hat outside the arena. 

Some judges might prefer that look, and there is no accounting for it because that isn't a measurable rule. 

I will say, that sprayed on makeup, "taco hats" that aren't even the right shape to be real "taco hats", shirts that blind the crowds and bling on your bling is a tired look in my opinion. WP fashion for guys is just as bad, if more subdued. 

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I think for rated breed shows it would be a bigger deal.
For local shows a little lipstick, blush and neat appearance would work to present a pleasing picture.
JMHO. Have fun!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

jgnmoose said:


> Dangerous advice ahead, watch for falling scores.
> 
> I think WP "costumes" can be and often are way, way overdone for both men and women. I'd really love to see more people just wear contemporary Western fashion and maybe a pair of fairly plain chaps. They will look like actual people who wear a Cowboy Hat outside the arena.
> 
> ...


But... I LOVE THE BLING-BLING!

I think it really depends on the show and what you are doing. WP in the breed shows then you should consider wearing full make-up, having your hair in a very neat tied back style, wearing earrings, and a necklace and your bling blouse, with the rhinestone belt etc. English in the breed shows, same thing with the hair and make-up, even the earrings....

For the ranch horse stuff it's a little difference, you don't really wear bling and you shirts are kind of plain cotton, no excessive pretty pretty. Hunter/Jumpers are clean and they usually put some make-up on as well but they aren't nearly as done up as the WP world...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Even for open shows, depending on the judge I suppose, it will matter if all things are equal. I was at an out of town fall fair show, I won the high point, when I was collecting my winnings at the show office after the show, I saw the judge and as always, I thanked her. She thanked me for presenting a nice entry and mentioned one class, horsemanship I believe, was won on my presentation, as the second place entry was virtually identical in performance, she said she had to nitpick to find an edge, I won because my makeup matched my outfit. So there ya go, and that high point prize money paid for my diesel there and back, not bad as it was a 5 hour haul one way.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Show cow horse! No make up needed! Any ties are decided on the cow score and if you tie on cow score, you split the pot. :thumbsup: In cowhorse, you need a long sleeve western shirt w/collar & cuffs (your preference of type - some women go a little blingy), a western hat (or a helmet) - type, crease, material up to you!, and chaps/******. Presentation in cow horse is clean gear, clean clothes and clean horse (clipping is not required (or desired) , although I do Pi's whiskers, fetlocks, a small bridle path & outside of her ears). Guess it's sort of akin to Ranch Horse Classes.

I could never get excited about all the trends/fashions for arena classes. I think some of the shirts are beautiful, but could never get into you have to have the "right" color of equipment/clothes, etc., the "right" pad, the "right" hat ... and the "right" Makeup. I have no problem with others liking and complying with that, it just was never for me - arena classes or the attire required for it.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have shown to a fairly high level, done affiliated dressage, she jumped amd evented and never worn make up. I am always well presented, clean and smart as is the horse. 

I have acted as a steward at bigger shows and judged too, can honestly say that I have never even given it a thought as to the rider wearing make up or not.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

I’ve never worn make-up for a class. Granted I haven’t competed much and I was younger when I did but it was never part of turnout classes or other competitions. Clean horse, tack, clothes/rider, but not makeup.


----------



## Farmgirl16 (Sep 25, 2016)

Thanks for all the great info everyone! It's great to hear from so many experienced people! I don't know if I'll ever go super far in the showing world. I love the idea of a nice western style shirt, proper cowboy hat and jeans/chaps in a western event because to me that is what the western image is all about. I also don't really like makeup very much, lol! But I can definitely see where even a slight difference of appearance might give me an edge if I ever get to that level!


----------

